# Short Runner Intake DIY?



## Rowleym (Nov 20, 2011)

anyone have the specs on how to build a proper SRI? My friend has all the tools and everything, but he is just not a euro type of guy. He has made them for other cars but never a 12v vr6 before. I have a mk4 Glx (2001) vr, and I'm going to turbo it but I was wondering if i could possilby make my own SRI. Thanks guys.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

not to many people tossing out measurements on how to build them as they usually are making a buck on them but if you look there are quite a few build threads people have made.

try to build with velo stacks with runner comp with as large an area plenum as possible and your golden, longer runner length are key too.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

from what I remember reading - key points

taper from TB to last cylinder 
velocity stacks if you can fit them
intake paths to cylinder 1, 3, and 5 need to be about 2.7" shorter than paths to cyl 2, 4, and 6
gasket match the ports. 
Supposedly longer runners net more power throughout the entire powerband where SRIMs are said to lower net lower power in lower RPMs... I don't know too much about this, but it's on an insane SRIM thread.

I think you might need several vacuum ports: for fpr, turbo, wastegate, sai, and that 5/8 plastic hose coming from the round disc thingy ... too sleepy to remember...

good night


----------



## Rowleym (Nov 20, 2011)

May I ask what "insane SRIM" thread? And thanks guys. I'm trying to net less lower rpm torque so I don't shred gears and basically just screw stuff up.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

If you have stock cams in your mk4, dont worry about the offset runners, your cams are compensating for it, if your gonna go aftermarket cams, try and do offset runners, ive heard anywhere from 2.7"-3" I made mine about 2.75", yes tappering the plenum from front to the end is a good thing. Volume wise, ive read all kinds of numbers, but 3-3.5 liters is a good volume on a vr6..... heres the one i made for my car, not saying its "the right way" or an approved VWvortex way, its just what i did, and i love it. Also if your worried about shredding gears, run a bigger turbo. Yes it comes on later, but its nice not worrying about gears and axles when you want to take off!

First design, i ended up changing the plenum to more of a straight angle



























And no, it wont fit your stock car, I cut the rad support, and run a slim fan, but thats part of the game when your changing stuff.......

Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## Rowleym (Nov 20, 2011)

What turbo would you suggest for my build? Looking to get around 350hp with 10-12 pounds of boost daily driving.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

35r with a 1.06 T3, 6262 or 6265 with a .81 t4 these turbos are a little over kill for 350 but the exhaust housing is big enough that it will have a somewhat lazy spool up time...


----------



## Rowleym (Nov 20, 2011)

What about this one?http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5521761 big enough?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

No real info from the thread/seller so I cant tell for sure but if I have to guess that Turbo will be on the small side for a vr6... I am betting that it will spool up really quick n fall off at the top end... so breaking parts will be easy!  

The 2 turbos I have mentioned before is what I would run if I am building another vrt at around 350-400 whp:beer:

My. 02


----------



## Rowleym (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha I'm shooting for around 300 hp daily driving and 350 when I want it. Trying to daily at around 8-10 psi. I'm just starting this build and rounding up some parts. Gonna get my LSD and clutch(any suggestions?) and timing chains done before I slap on that turbo. Also thinking of getting some 9:1 or 9.5:1 pistons. Maxing at 15 psi total ever probably.


----------



## Rowleym (Nov 20, 2011)

What about this turbo? Haha http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5596864


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

http://www.kineticmotorsport.com/catalog/T_SERIES_TURBOCHARGERS-306-1.html

Get the 60 trim with its biggest exhaust housing... my friend used the same Turbo and had great results... don't cheap out on the Turbo:beer:


----------

